# Abbado's Beethoven 6th available separately?



## MrCynical (Feb 8, 2010)

Does anyone know whether Claudio Abbado's newer version (from the remastered BPO/DG set) of Beethoven's Sixth symphony is available as an individual recording? I've listened to it a few times (Spotify - sound quality not the greatest but better than not hearing the music at all!) and it really is magical, but on a limited student budget I don't know if I can justify the £55 the full set costs here in the UK (especially since I already have a full cycle - Barenboim's). I've found the 9th on separate sale, but not the 6th.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

It's coupled with the 5th on both CD and DVD-Audio, and available at Amazon Marketplace.


----------



## scytheavatar (Aug 27, 2009)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Beethoven-S...=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1274026118&sr=1-5

This one. But forget about the Barenboim, Abbado's cycle is easily the best Beethoven cycle you can get and it is certainly worth every cent. It's available for ~£25 on amazon.co.uk.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Beethoven-S...=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1274025839&sr=8-3

If you want it even cheaper you can get the DVD and rip the audio off it:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Beethoven-S...=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1274025839&sr=8-2


----------



## MrCynical (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks, my reason for looking for the individual recording was that I thought it might be good to seek out individual recordings I like rather than another set (recently got a Kleiber 5&7 for example). Still, I reckon I'll wait until I've listened to the other symphonies enough (I spend all my time on the 6th and 5th, and to a lesser extent the 7th and 9th) before I make a firm decision about that.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Try Bruno Walter's 4 & 6 (Sony Walter Edition). They're pure genius.


----------

